

Warlords of Documentation: A Proposed Expansion of Stack Overflow - ingve
http://meta.stackoverflow.com/q/303865/563941

======
ilaksh
How about instead of another technopoly we create a p2p documentation
search/update/distribute protocol? That way it has a consistent structure but
isn't automatically dependent on one company.

